# Application for dictionary making?



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

Does anyone happen to have a recommendation for applications for a database for dictionary making? This is for a non-profit, group project, and many of the individuals involved don't have a lot of money to spend on software.

There is a series of applications from SIL International that fit the bill as far as dictionary-making is concerned, that started with the cross-platform Shoebox, but it does not run with OS 10. Subsequent revisions, each with a new name - Toolbox, Fieldworks - are Windows-only.

I would like something that is going to work with OS 10, iPads, and Windows. There is an easy solution for OS 10 and Windows - just use Parallels or whatever on a Macintosh to run Windows and Fieldworks. But that would be an expense for each individual in the project to bear - some can afford it and some can't. (I have Parallels on the various Macintoshes that I use, so it's not my personal situation I am concerned about - it is sharing with others.)

Is there a cross-platform application that is not as expensive as the Parallels and Windows solution? And what about the iPad? (I've never used one myself.)


----------

